# Why did you choose the bike/quad that you chose???



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Was it because of looks, power, reliability, availablility, price, family upbringing, friends influence, etc?

I grew up on a 1983 Yamaha Moto4 and Yamaha was pretty much engraved into my mindset from my family's love for the Yammis. Fast forward about 22 years and I went from an old 83 200 to a 2000 Big bear 400. Soon there after I got tired of the utility quad and decided i wanted something fast so I opted for.....yep you guessed it....Yamaha Banshee. Rode the crap outta that thing for a few years and finally decided that im getting alittle tired of spending $40 on a half gallon two stroke oil, which id run through in a good solid weekend. Then FINALLLY I broke out of the Yamaha chain and bought myself my current iron horse, 07 brute force. There were alot of factors that pushed me towards the BF. Looks, power, price and availability.....not to mention that i could still spank most of my buddies sport quads and use it as a utility quad at the same time. I do have to mention that I still currently own a Yammi...my beloved 250F. Cant seem to shake the yamaha brand.

So once more.....why did you pick the quad that you chose?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just kept hearing how much fun the brute was, how much power it had, and at the time was much cheaper than all the other brands. So, More Power & torque for less $$$

Why not!?!? Plus, I think it was and still is the best looking bike on the market.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

took it for a test drive and i was sold! plus brutes look bada**


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

i own three kawi my first is a 99 ultra 150 jetski that still runs as fast as the new ones that are put out,the second is an 05 kfx 400 sport that dosent stop an the third an 06 brute one of the most baddest quad ive ever rode,so you see im a kawi fan thru an thru.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I started out looking at Honda's and Artic Cat's. Did some calling around and found out that Gander Mountian's ATV departments were closing and they had Can Am's 20% off. I ended up getting it for $6600 out the door which was cheaper than any of the other bikes I looked at. I had no idea what I was getting when I got it but once I rode it I fell in love. I dont know that I could ride anything else! LOVE MY MACHINE


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

I wanted some thing with 700cc or better and wasnt payin that much for the can am so i bought a brute plus i got a pretty good deal on the brute at the time


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a Popo Trail Boss 250 when I was younger, that my dad bought for me to ride... I rode it till the wheels almost fell off... ended up selling it and couldn't afford one for a while... then a couple of my buddies started buying 4 wheelers, one got an Eiger 400, the other a Brute 650i... then I kinda had the itch.. had a friend selling a Kodiak 400.. picked it up for $2000 and it's been a great bike... after a year of riding it with the wife on the back started thinking of buying another one... but I couldn't convince her yet... one day we were going on a ride, and was gonna borrow one from a friend of ours so another friend could go with us.. but it wouldn't run, so we didn't have another bike... my wife was like, "lets go buy one!" so I went looking at Yamaha, Popo, Honda, and Kawi... Kawi had the best price, plus I had ridden my buddies 650 and was hooked! bought the 650i that day and took it out riding that night!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well i was raised riding a suzuki 160, still runs and went through anything my friends could. then my stepdad gave me a 1999 honda four trax 300, i had a blast on it. thought i was goin to ride a honda for the rest of my life, but my dad told me to go pick up a 4wheeler for him. while on the way home he called me and said the polaris i just picked up was mine to keep. i wasnt a big polaris man, still aint but hey it was free.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I was introduced to this outrageous life style in 2006. At that time I was the passenger on an 06 BF650. Every time I got to drive it I wanted one more and more. There is no way I could afford a Brute so....I got I what I could...2003 Arctic Cat 500. I love it! It loves to play in the water and mud and has enough power for me. When it came time to buy a quad for my son...I bought him an Arctic Cat 500 too.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If I remember right, in 2004 the two largest machines on the market was the Grizzly 660 and the Prairie 700, I got the 700 for the extra 40cc's lol


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

It was just a spur of the moment thing for me. One Saturday I decided I wanted a four wheeler, so went out to just *look* at some but ended up buying one. Went straight to the kawasaki dealer (avoided the can-am dealer that was closer because of the price of them), pulled up and they had the silver brute sitting outside staring at me like a lost dog wanting to go home. Went in talked about price and loaded it up in the back of the truck and took it home that day, didnt even test drive it!


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Bought an old cheap grizzly too fast after selling my little boat. Ended up with someone else's problems...but I did find out that I loved ATVing as much as I thought I would.
Was talking about ATVing to a couple we know, they called the next day and they bought a Brute 650. Was one of several left-over 2010's that the dealer bought from another dealer that went under. They put them on a blitz to bring in business since they're a new dealer.
Anyway, the price was one of those deals that you come across once in a lifetime.

Someone wanted one but came along after they were gone. Best price they could do on a 2011 was nearly $3000 more than I just paid for the 2010.

Anyway....I jumped at the Brute (after doing some research)....I had no brand loyalty yet, but had actually ruled out the Brute because it was out of my price range originally.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

After a couple of years on a 350 wolverine and being left behind on every ride, the hunt was on for the baddest. Friends were getting Grizzlys,KQs & Polaris. I wanted the highest power to weight ratio of any, and it had to have tork like no other. That ment it had to be a V-twin. There was only one that stood above the rest in 2005, the BF 750. After reading all the issues and talking with my machanic friends at the shop, I wasn't too worried about what was being said. Wanted the red one but there was only one 2006 left in November of 2005, one lonaly Silver BF. No one want it because it was 500 bucks more then the rest. I was going to have to wait until February of 2006 for a red one but I wanted my Christmas presant...NOW..so I took the Silver one. Five years and almost 3000 miles later I have no regrets. She's been a great machine from day one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

some bbertram vids sold me on the brute


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Started riding ATC in 1984 on a big red, my brothers. Dad got one the next year but a Yammie 200ER. That thing loved to wheelie! Went a few years without one while going to college and then I got a KQ300 in 92, sold it in 97 for a left over 96 350 Wolverine. After kids and such last year was time for a new unit. I came home from work, the Mrs told me she wouldn't mind doing some more quading as the kids are older now so off to the dealers to look. Three days before Xmas after being frustrated no one would deal I went into the Kawie dealer and Wow, almost $3000 off the MSRP. Dealer let me take it for a spin around the lot and I was hooked. Loved that one so much I got a 2nd BF for the Mrs and I sold our old Wolverine. Can't see me ever going back to a single having listened to a twin and all that bloody power. Their addictive!


----------



## Bizman3000 (Nov 26, 2009)

Easy. A friend of mine needed cash fast. Called me up and offered me his 2006 Arctic Cat 500 TRV for $2500 cash. This was in the summer of 2008 and he never rode it anymore. 

KBB/NADA was like, $4-5K. I said, "SOLD!" :bigok:


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Just kept hearing how much fun the brute was, how much power it had, and at the time was much cheaper than all the other brands. So, More Power & torque for less $$$
> 
> Why not!?!? Plus, I think it was and still is the best looking bike on the market.


 

:agreed:


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Why did I choose a Brute? A mud machine needs a very important ingredient...TORQUE and the Brutes have gobs!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks(cause it was yellow), reliability, and price is why i first bought my quad. Got a good deal on a leftover 05 at the end of 06. Now, with the way the king has responded with the mods i've done, and what it can go thru, i'm loving it even more!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

In 1997 I wen to buy a honda foreman. I asked the dealer would it fit in the back of my truck (Nissan at that time). He said there's no way, you'll need to buy a trailer. I left and went to the Kawi dealer. I asked the same question about a "98 Prairie 400 (largest Kawi at the time). He said drop your tailgate and we'll see. It fit, no problem. I bought the prairie and rode the crap out of it. I still have it. I've owned numerous sport quads since then. In 2008 I sold my street bike and wanted to get a big utility quad again. The Brute 750 was the natural choice since I had such good luck with the praire, plus I wanted a V-twin. I bought the 2010 Brute so my son could keep up with me.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Had ENDLESS issues with my last quad. For over a year I had this added, that fixed, necessary and performance mods done to it and lots of money spent in a very short time for eventually no reason at all. Got the OUTTY cause that is what I wanted 3 years ago, but finally got it with one of my favorite selling features.....3 year warranty!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So how IS your early Christmas gift?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Well grew up riding Yammie dirt bikes, yz 80 j, yz 125h then a Kawie kdx 200 and Drz 400+ a couple of street bikes and a chinese quad. Use to watch a couple of local brothers racing moto and flat track on a couple of Honda 3 wheelers and Zuki quad racer.....always wanted an atv but everyone here rode dirt bikes so I stuck with them. Then a couple of years ago I bought a new KLX 450r and blew my knee out....thats when it all changed and went out and bought my 08 kfx 450r quad. I was hooked instantly but kept the klx 450 dirt bike just incase....but I never used it so traded it on the 650sra as I wanted something more comfy for longer rides but it had to be green and have a v-twin and 4x4 with sport type handleing....hense the 650 sra....never looked back! Now alot of my mates are switching over to atv's as well. Always had a soft spot for Kawies.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

grew up on a honda 250x,then it was a 350x,then the 450 foreman because i was tired on my sheen staying bruised then the family got bigger so alone came the rhino, this summer went to brookhaven to by my son a 50 and while they was getting it ready to go my wife is sitting on this black lifted 750 with 30's and said "i really like this thing" so we ended up having to do some more paper work!!! end of the summer foreman took a dump and i scored the rincon for cheap.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Plain & simple. Got it just because of the WOW factor when I ride it


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

chose mine cause I wanted to be the 'ALPHA DOG' with the group I ride with......(they have Honda's...lol)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> chose mine cause I wanted to be the 'ALPHA DOG' with the group I ride with......(they have Honda's...lol)


hehe..I heard that....:rockn:


----------



## 1BADPrarrie (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I started riding sport quads I had a Honda 300ex for a good while and quit riding for awhile and traded it to my good friend BRUTEOFSTEEL for his lifted K5 blazer since he bought a nicer one. I didn't ride for a few years and moved up here to IN and decided I wanted to try a utility quad b/c of the nice terrain up here so I picked up a 01 honda foreman 450s lifted 2" on some 26" mudbugs. I always thought I was a honda man til I rode Davids Brute. I ended up hating the foreman for lack of power no 2wd/4wd switch and other reasons, but I sold that thing and David helped me find my prarrie 650 and even picked it up in SC and brought it to me in IN. I have loved it ever since. Still have alot more mods to go but shes starting to get there. So I can thank BRUTEOFSTEEL for helping me find the right path and the ride quad.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

i grew up on suzuki quads, they were junk, always broke. then i had a polaris which was even worse. my friends had polaris's, they were always working on them. 

my dad bought a 99 honda 450es 4wd new, i liked it... but it didnt have any power and the ride was horrible. i always trusted honda's. 

so, a couple years ago, i decided i wanted a quad for hunting, plowing, etc. no major abuse, no jumping it into ponds, etc. 

i knew it wouldnt be a polaris or suzuki. i wasnt opposed to a honda but after riding the rincon i was done w/ them. it was either a can am or kawi. i was actually set to buy a can am. id heard a lot of horror stories about the brute, so i was leary.

i was surfing craigslist, came across an 08 brute (kawi green) w/ wheels/tires/winch/stock wheels & tires. 150 miles on it. it was in Massachusetts, a 7 hour drive. $6000.00 i called the guy, made my offer and drove out the day after xmas to get it. 

my quad hasnt been perfect, ive fought the overheating gremlin since i got it. 90% of it has been from a dirty radiator. i put a fan switch and oil cooler on it. it will still get warm @ low speeds under load... nature of the beast i guess. i will prolly put a HL radiator in it someday. all in all, im happy w/ it. 

im still a can am fan, i think they build great quads, but for the little bit i use mine, i cant justify the money.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

Rode my brother in laws and fell in love with the brute


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Big D said:


> So how IS your early Christmas gift?


 "D" I love this thing, although like most of us I don't get enough time to ride it. I have thoroughly enjoyed it's performance and abilities thus far. ALOT harder to move when it is stuck though, that is fo sho. I've managed to get 300 kms on it and am just waiting for the crapmas season and it's associated B.S to lift it's encompassing death grip of falseness and return societies predictable ignorance......LOL! So I can get it in for service, then really put the throttle to it.


----------



## riverside20 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well always rode yamaha's so I went with the grizzly 700 and never regreted it.. Bought it dang near new and hasn't giving me hardly any probs at all.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I bought my brute because I think they look amazing for a utility quad, I could it for hunting and work, they are fairly quick, get complements on the CTB everytime I ride, and the price was perfect when I purchased it. Plus there are thousands of aftermarket parts for these thing........and of course MIMB is pretty much dedicated to brutes. 

Only thing I dont care for is the fuel consumption, kinda high compared to similiar CC quads........having a heavy thumb could be one MAIN reason haha. Other than that they're great.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

oldmanbrute said:


> chose mine cause I wanted to be the 'ALPHA DOG' with the group I ride with......(they have Honda's...lol)


haha you could have done that with just about any other quad!! lol JK


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

my buddy cumnock had a 07 black brute with 6 inch gorilla lift and 31s, i thought it was the baddest bike i ever seen, i watched it go threw more holes with ease then can ams or grizzlys with 6 inch lifts, so i bought a used modded out 750,l had it for a couple years then bought my current bike 2009 750 wouldnt trade it for anything, i had a honda 500 and griz 700 before


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Picked up a Can-Am......because its a beast. :rockn:


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Started on a recon, one ride I saw a 2009 lime green brute, 2" lift, 31" laws and a HMF. Watched the woman riding it on the creek with her husband on the back. Every time she came out of the water she hammered down, HMF roared, front tires came off the ground, and it threw roosts of gravel 30' up and 60' back. I was in awe. I said one day I would have one. Two bikes later I got one. It's been a pita but I've never looked back. I love it. But I still got the recon, and it's my baby. Never let me down. Even after I set it in my yard for two years. Because of that I'm still a Honda man at heart, got a stainless 'Ride Red' key chain on my brute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

ive been ridding quads on and off since 11 years old. my family has 30 acres in upstate NY. Our closest neighbor is a Kawasaki dealer so I always expected a kawi and cheap maintenance. whenever a quad is turned in and in perfect shape at the store we get a call just in case we want another. between the relatives theres 4 prairies, 2 bayous, and a john Deere buck 650 (my favorite ride until the brute ruined all previous expectations). I went snowmobiling one weekend last January and stopped at the dealer on the way up. my phone rang while in the parking lot and it was the dealer with a cash steal for a red 08 750I brute with 300 miles. it was filthy covered in mud and snow and hadnt been polished up yet. he started it up for a test drive but just the sound was enough for me....though the test drive was an eye opener too. never had that kind of power in a quad.:rockn::aargh4::rockn:best $3800 I ever spent.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

me and the wife wanted one back in 08. the reason was that we kept seeing them not breaking down at mud nats. that sold her along with it was bigger and badder than my honda 500. and see almost got her dad to buy her one that year (750 black and red with 29.5 lwas and a hl 2 inch lift) but he thought the price was a lil too much (7200) out the door.. so when i sold my honda to a friend i was on the hunt and that was the best bang for my buck....


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I've rode since I was very young, even raced sport quads for a while then had to grow up. I had a canned ham and was tired of the price of the parts for it, din't really like the feel of it either, and I hated changing the brake pads on it as well. I rode a buddy's brute and was sold instantly, I sold the canned ham and went and bought a brand new 08 750. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## CanadianMudNeck (May 29, 2011)

Had a 2000 400 kodiak machine for a while. Good machine for what it was. Very high maintaince especially the carb. Bought my brute after the first test run.....Loved it!! The looks, power, acceleration.....I remember booting around the guys farm I bought it off of, and was thinking I am going from a fart to a jet....The brute was so quick, and the noise the brute make when it accelerates especially when you here it for the first time WOW holy ****.

It was a no brainer KAWI now and forever!!!!:flames:

Another cool thing is the Brute, and learned from MIMB is they are very aftermarket/performance compatible, which I havent done yet, with the exception of clutch work and snorksbut but will very soon.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I had two kawasaki's before one 3 wheeler and one 4 wheeler and swore i would never own another kawasaki in my life! Then i rode a brute and it was great and seemed like they had really improved their design.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I had read about the Brute in Dirt Wheels, but, had never seen one. (mid 2004) So...I was at the local bike dealer getting parts for my Warrior and there it sat with 27" 589 on itp wheels. The biggest baddest thing in the store. I took it for a test ride and from the second the front wheels reached for the sky at half throttle I was hooked:rockn:


----------



## gatorboi (May 22, 2011)

I seen a quad on the side of the road for sale about a year and a half ago and that got them on my mind. Couple weeks later I went to our local honda/kawi/yamaha dealer and walked in and said I want a bike that is 4wd. Didn't think i'd be able to get anything really. He told me 20 minutes later I could get a honda 420 or a big bear 400. I went with the 420 simply because i've owned honda products before and they lasted forever. It was my first atv and I love it. Have it set up for mudding and it is a blast. I'd like to step up to a Brute one of these days.


----------

